# Becca Cosmetics



## Curly1908 (May 25, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of this brand even though I own very little of it (owing to its cost and lack of local availability).  They just released a "Bombora Collection", and I looooooove the palette!!!

BECCA - BECCA Cosmetics


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2010)

I love Becca products!  Whenever a retailer stops carrying the line, I always try to stock up on whatever I can.  I think there is only one Becca retailer in the Atlanta metro area, and I periodically call the boutique to "make sure" that they are still carrying the line, but really I am trying to see if it's on sale because they are DCing it.  The Shimmer Powders, pressed and loose are amazing.  So soft, and buttery.  And I really like the few shadows I have as well, but I can't justify spending $24 on an eye shadow, especially in shades that aren't particularly unique.  I only cough up that kind of money for a shadow if it's a MUFE or NARS shade that is so unique that I can't do without it, and even those are $20.  But I digress.  I like the brand a lot, but I just think the price point is bit off, esp. for some of the items that don't have a lot of product (loose finishing powder, foundation stick, etc.).  I am interested to see the expanded shade range in the mineral powder line.  Apparently the company is still trying to perfect darker hues.  I have seen the mineral powders in person though and they are TINY!  Like maybe the same size as a MAC blush or even a tad smaller.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 27, 2010)

Whoa!  I did not know the mineral powders were that small.

Yeah, I only own one Becca palette that I got for like 80% off when Makeup.com was having its liquidation sale.  The cream blush is divine, the eyeshadows are finely milled, and the lipgloss is pretty darn good (not very pigmented though).  And I've tried a sample of their foundation which was great.  Their website does have sales from time to time ($10 off or 20% off), but it's STILL too pricey with the sale. :-(

I wonder why the brand is so expensive when its targeted demographic appears to be younger women.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Whoa!  I did not know the mineral powders were that small.

Yeah, I only own one Becca palette that I got for like 80% off when Makeup.com was having its liquidation sale.  The cream blush is divine, the eyeshadows are finely milled, and the lipgloss is pretty darn good (not very pigmented though).  And I've tried a sample of their foundation which was great.  Their website does have sales from time to time ($10 off or 20% off), but it's STILL too pricey with the sale. :-(

I wonder why the brand is so expensive when its targeted demographic appears to be younger women._

 
I wish I had known about the Makeup.com sale.  I've gotten stuff on sale at Sephora and Neiman's online, but you always have to be super quick.  I've seen a Becca sale on Haute Look, but it wasn't very good.  Just foundation sticks and lip gloss and not even that many shades of the foundation were available.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 28, 2010)

I actually posted about the Becca Liquidation sale in the Bargain Hunters section of this website when it was going on.  Sorry you missed it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 29, 2010)

I use the luminous skin color but I'm out and have to buy more.  I have the stick foundation but I don't use it much.  I use the loose powder a lot.  I don't really have any color products.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 29, 2010)

The cream blushes! I love them and have just bought two more. I like the lipglosses too. I've done a few posts on BECCA recently, check 'em out. It's an expensive line but if you choose the right bits then you'll be happy with the quality.

Zuneta Guest Post no 2 - Becca Cosmetics |Vex in the City

My new obsession ...Becca Cosmetics |Vex in the City

I'm guest blogging (again) over at Zuneta |Vex in the City


----------



## ctee80 (May 29, 2010)

Becca is an awesome line! I LOVE the lipglosses, beach tints, and lipsticks.

I was out shopping the other day and forgot to put my lip balm back in my bag so the only thing left was my Becca lipstick (lip tint). I needed something so I applied it even though I would never usually do so without moisturizing my lips first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was more than enough!!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

I really enjoy Becca's tinted moisturizer and foundation stick. I want to try to creme blushes next.

@ Twinkle: I've been meaning to check out that boutique in Atlanta...how is it?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I really enjoy Becca's tinted moisturizer and foundation stick. I want to try to creme blushes next.

@ Twinkle: I've been meaning to check out that boutique in Atlanta...how is it?_

 
Entebello is very nice.  It's on East Paces Ferry.  I don't think they carry the entire range of products (like all of the pressed or loose shimmer powders for instance) but they will order them for you and they do carry the entire range of face products and shades.  I met the owner the last time I was there.  She saw my Bichon hanging out in the car and asked me about her and she got brownie points for not asking "Is that a poodle?".  I digress.  Really cute place though.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 24, 2010)

^^Very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know which colors are most well suited for NC44 in the luminous and stick foundations?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Does anyone know which colors are most well suited for NC44 in the luminous and stick foundations?_

 
I wear NC44 in the tinted moisturizer.  Since that is a sheer coverage product we may not be exactly the same but I wear:

- Nut in the Luminous Liquid 
- Maple in the Stick Foundation
- Spice in the Loose Powder

I wear the liquid a lot.  Mostly in winter though. I haven't used the Maple all over the skin just in areas where I had redness.  I was actually planning to wear it all over tomorrow.  I usually go for sheer foundation but I bought this in the winter and my skin was just to dry at the time to wear it.  I've pretty much stayed out of the sun so I'm hoping the color works.  HTH!

Edit - I wore it this morning and it looks good.  I used my #130 brush to blend.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2010)

love Becca and was mad that i found out about it after it was available at sephora.  i wish i had a chance to swatch it so i could order it online.  when i am in nyc again i think i can swatch it at Saks.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_love Becca and was mad that i found out about it after it was available at sephora.  i wish i had a chance to swatch it so i could order it online.  when i am in nyc again i think i can swatch it at Saks._

 
Does Saks still carry the line?  I know they liquidated it on their website and I snatched up a few things.  I also remember calling Saks in Florida to see if they still had anything in stock and they said they didn't and that the displays were gone.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 26, 2010)

For those of you who love or are interested in trying Becca products, Beauty Habit are having a special until August 13th I believe, and they stock Becca. If you use the code OPRAH you get 25% off your purchase.

Here is the link:

Becca Cosmetics


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 23, 2010)

New BECCA code for August, 25% off at BeccaCosmetics.com: *DC0810

*From DailyCandy.com


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 15, 2010)

Coming back to this thread to say that thanks to Blushbaby, I ordered 2 Glossy Lip Tints, in Daquiri and Mimosa (a word I love to say, btw). I really like them both so far. They are lightweight and not sticky. One tube had a brush applicator like MAC Lustreglass, and the other had a doefoot brush like the regular lipglasses, so I thought that was odd. But I am happy with my purchase and hope to buy more in the future.

Oh and they last a good while through eating and such, so I was definitely happy about that. (Not as good as Nars but better than MAC).


----------



## elektra513 (Nov 4, 2010)

Atlanta ladies!

  	I got this notice in my email from Daily Candy:

*BEAUTIFY *
*Becca Makeup Tutorial*
*What:* Learn to nail fall’s smoky eye/nude lip combo from the cosmetic brand’s top national artist Rachael Perrin.
*Why:* The Prairie Moon collection’s green/gray palette for peepers and flattering caramel for lips are something to howl about.
*When: *Fri. & Sat., 11 a.m.-5 p.m.
*Where:* Entebello Modern Apothecary & Spa, 324 E. Paces Ferry Rd., Buckhead. Call 404-477-2933 to make an appt. 







  	In case anyone's interested...(not affiliated)


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea when another code will pop up?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really wanna try the loose powder! TIA


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 7, 2010)

Free shipping w/ this code: OLEYSA


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 20, 2010)

Free shipping w/ this code: ANGEL


----------



## IvyTrini (Nov 26, 2010)

Ladies in NYC: Becca is available at select Duane Reades (like the one in Union Square).  I have sampled their tinted moisturizer which I would like to try.  I also want to get their Beach Tints and a few of their lip glosses as well.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 6, 2010)

Use "FF1210" to get 20% off + free shipping!


----------



## Nuffy (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been wanting to try this line and called there store in San Fransico, CA....They are going to send me a sample of the Luminous foundation. Yay!


----------



## Snootus0722 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got my first beach tint! I'm planning to get more items this weekend.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I have one of their lipsticks, Estella.  I want a few more - I'm interested in Gisella.  I like the feel and shine of these!  But not the price tag!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 25, 2011)

I'd love to try one of their lipsticks!  I've heard that they're a bit sheer and that they taste like caramel/vanilla.  I can't justify the price tag either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






lexijojohnson said:


> I have one of their lipsticks, Estella.  I want a few more - I'm interested in Gisella.  I like the feel and shine of these!  But not the price tag!


----------



## Lovey99 (May 26, 2011)

For those of you that live in NY, Becca is now sold in Duane Reed.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 16, 2014)

BECCA is discontinuing their tinted moisturizer and the foundation duo compact.


----------



## heirloom94 (Mar 16, 2014)

I love Becca, I have the shimmering skin perfecter, luminous skin colour and a foundation stick. They have really cut down on their offerings to the UK in the past year which is a shame as I've never had a better match for colour than at Becca. The search for the perfect foundation begins again


----------



## lenchen (Mar 16, 2014)

heirloom94 said:


> I love Becca, I have the shimmering skin perfecter, luminous skin colour and a foundation stick. They have really cut down on their offerings to the UK in the past year which is a shame as I've never had a better match for colour than at Becca. The search for the perfect foundation begins again


  Same here I have a great color match with Becca. I loved the luminous skin color, foundation stick, and the pressed and loose powder. I stocked up on those and I also stocked up on the luminous skin color.


----------



## heirloom94 (Mar 16, 2014)

lenchen said:


> Same here I have a great color match with Becca. I loved the luminous skin color, foundation stick, and the pressed and loose powder. I stocked up on those and I also stocked up on the luminous skin color.


  I'm going to have to stock up too


----------



## afulton (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone use the shimmering powers, ie. opal, topaz, etc...?  Would like to know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 10, 2014)

afulton said:


> Does anyone use the shimmering powers, ie. opal, topaz, etc...?  Would like to know your thoughts. Thanks!


  I have the shimmering powder in topaz.  Although it's pretty I prefer the liquid version much better


----------



## jepooh05 (Sep 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Compact Concealers?   I know that I am Tobacco in Matte Foundation, but I'm interested in the concealer. I just don't know what my color match would be in concealer. I'm thinking Syrup or Fudge.


----------

